# American Star Ball Joints



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Has anybody used these. I have searched here, KR, HL and googled with no results in somebody using them. they are the only ones that I can find that do not look like the stock replacement.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Dunno i need a upper ball joint myself and am trying to figure out the best one to put in. So im def interested in the info also.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll post the question on...well you know where...and see if anyone used them.


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

the cvman has ball joints, I just bought some for the popo...


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

american star ball joints are all balls ball joint i ordered some thinking they were going to an american star product ,..nope all balls crapola


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I ordered new ball joints from the dealer for my 08 bf and all balls is what they sent me and after all the bad reviews I have herd and read the will not get put on my bike


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess the American star tie rod upgrade is garbage also?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just put in the aarm bushings from them look like a great product to me but dont know about the ball joints.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> I guess the American star tie rod upgrade is garbage also?


 I wouldent go that far its not made by all balls they make crap but its cheap so people buy it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone try the EPI ball Joints?


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Im running american stars. Well I just installed them last week.. Anyone know what quadboss uses?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I just put in guadboss wheelbearings and my dealer guy i go to said that allballs where junk and guadboss was the best bang for your buck and just a few bucs more.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> american star ball joints are all balls ball joint i ordered some thinking they were going to an american star product ,..nope all balls crapola


The picture provided on their website does not look like all ballz at all. Can you provide a picture of what they look like?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys know that in order to fit the knuckle and a-arm, they all are going to have to look very much like the OEMs. Its what's on the inside and what they are made of that's going to count. Quadboss's have POM-M90 bearing cup. Does anyone else have that grade of ball & cup?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep, I get that part. The shaft on theirs looks beefier but I did also read about the quadbosses after it was posted here and read the exact part you just talked about. When I make the purchase I will call both companies and talk to them if I dont get a definitive answer here.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> Yep, I get that part. The shaft on theirs looks beefier but I did also read about the quadbosses after it was posted here and read the exact part you just talked about. When I make the purchase I will call both companies and talk to them if I dont get a definitive answer here.


Good, I think someone has to recommend one and I think it should be you Tha Mule....lol


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

HAHA! It might just be me! Either way I will post up with what I bought and a review on it! maybe I could get both companies to send me their stuff for a side by side review!


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

when i get home from work i will post my proof


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Any updates? I busted a stock one this weekend.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Not yet, i started my tear down today so maybe at teh beginning of the month I will have my stuff and starting putting the bike back together.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to order some Quadboss ball joints at my local dealer today. I'll go ahead and replace both of them on the left side while I am at it. I am thinking about doing all 4 up front but I dont think it will be worth it at this point (1200 miles). I might just buy them to have on hand if needed.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i just recived my all balls upper ball joint and i am impreassed with the looks and feel of it.. will be on my bike tommmrow and first ride sunday with it.. and my riding buddies know i do not give my bike a sec to relax so i will test the all balls ball joint and if it can hold up to my wot wheelie droping beer drinking thumb than any one can run them with no prob


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Dang was hoping for some real test info  CMON guys put em in and test em already


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

how bout u test some also??????


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

replaced all 4 ball joints with epi about a year ago no problems as of yet, also replaced the tie rod ends with( honda ) ends at the same time so far so good,


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

crom a zone said:


> i just recived my all balls upper ball joint and i am impreassed with the looks and feel of it.. will be on my bike tommmrow and first ride sunday with it.. and my riding buddies know i do not give my bike a sec to relax so i will test the all balls ball joint and if it can hold up to my wot wheelie droping beer drinking thumb than any one can run them with no prob


already tested them. One of them didnt last 5 minutes and the other three lasted about 8 months.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

my asr tie rods just came in the mail, i'll let you know how they pan out once i get my brutes back on the trail. By the way the guys at asr are awesome to deal with.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Agreed they are awesome to deal with, mine should be here in the week (tierods and ends) i got the most expensive ones they offered i think pro x? i have a ripped boot on a upper balljoint so need to get one also. I may get one and just put the boot on the oem ball joint?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

ya i got the same thing you did x2 for both brutes, looks like they have good warrenty as well


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

So how are them Quadboss ball joints working?? I have a rip in by boot so i need to order me a ball joint & I am either going to get EPI or Quadboss.. What do u guys think??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MG_customs said:


> So how are them Quadboss ball joints working?? I have a rip in by boot so i need to order me a ball joint & I am either going to get EPI or Quadboss.. What do u guys think??


Every forum and review I go on or read seems the Quadboss ends up on top. At the very least I have not heard anything bad...yet..about them. So, that's what I'm going with when its time.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ya thats what i kinda found to...So thats what i am going to go with then... 

Heres another ? then is anybody putting greese zerks in these or just leaveing them alone?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MG_customs said:


> Ya thats what i kinda found to...So thats what i am going to go with then...
> 
> Heres another ? then is anybody putting greese zerks in these or just leaveing them alone?


They are just leaving alone. I experimented on a tie-rod end which is made a lot like a ball joint. although I could drill and tap a zerk in the bottom or side, the ball-to-cup fit was so tight that I could not work grease around it and out the top. I guess the greasable joints must have grease tracks cut into the balls cause it doesn't seem there is a way to get it around the cup any other way.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok thanks Man..


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Ordering up a set of the quadboss tomorrow and will put them through the works at windrock next month. I will give a full review of them along with pics for people to see.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I replaced all 4 of my stockers with the Quadboss ball joints a couple months ago. The boots seem kind of brittle. I already tore one.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Well crap. I am not sure what to do now. gotta make a decision soon though. gotta get bike back together before april 14th for a ride


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I decided to go with the Quadboss balljoints.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

here is the stock compared to the all balls tie rod end, it looks a little beefier. i just put it on so i will let you know how it turns out








sorry for the poor quality picture this was with my phone


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

skid said:


> my asr tie rods just came in the mail, i'll let you know how they pan out once i get my brutes back on the trail. By the way the guys at asr are awesome to deal with.



Hey I was wondering how your ASR tie rods are holding up I am thinking bout buying the ASR Pro XS series with the seal ends 169.99 i think.. I was wondering how you like your and how well they have lasted and how well has there service as far as support for warranty. because I have welded tie rods and they have to go...


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have All Balls upgraded tie rods/tie rod ends - they hold up great.Have All Balls ball joints - one side is old style - the other side has a diffferent type of metal stem where it attatches through the knuckle - it's supposed to not be able to break,but stretch - no problems yet. All Balls/ASR front a-arm bushings - no problems yet.All Balls wheel bearings - had problems,but it was'nt the bearings,it was worn knuckles - worn knuckles was a hard one to believe,but the knuckles on my brute wore in the wheel bearing area.I went with All Balls becuase I can locally get parts from them,and they have been responsive back to me.


----------

